# Crabgrass?



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Can't really discern between St. Aug and these weeds unless you really get down there and look at it. Didn't think I had much until I started pulling it out. I'm thinking that's crabgrass right? Picture this says crabgrass. Google lens says torpedo grass.

Post Emergent options seems limited to Celsius.

Any input?


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

That looks like quack grass to me, especially in the last photo. It appears to have rhizomes which would rule out crabgrass. May have some torpedo grass mixed in as well, hard to tell in those first photos. Celsius will control quack grass ok but do nothing for torpedo grass so that would be a good start.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@cityofoaks looks like Certainty will control quack grass too. Any opinion on Celsius vs Certainty at this time of year?

Reading about Certainty makes it seems like it stunts the growth of St. Aug. I'm trying to fill in some spots as much as possible before grass goes dormant so maybe I'll go with Celsius...


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

After looking at this again I believe it is most likely crabgrass after all in your area, that would be good news as it is by far the easiest to control out of the three and will be dying on its own pretty soon at first frost. If so next year simply use a pre-emergent to control.

Perhaps someone else will have an opinion as well that will be helpful to you. Personally I don't have any experience with Certainty but am always very careful what I use on Centipede and the little SA that I see around here.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Snagged some more. I think it's crabgrass too. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@mjh648 I agree with crabgrass.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I've noticed more growth regulation from Celsius than from Certainty in my SA grass. Now I always tank mix them together for spot sprays. High rate for Celsius, and the Certainty rate required for sedges. Surfactant only if temps are under 85.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@TSGarp007 thanks for the feedback. Why the temperature range for surfactant? Never seen anything on the label that talks about not using for high temps.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

mjh648 said:


> @TSGarp007 thanks for the feedback. Why the temperature range for surfactant? Never seen anything on the label that talks about not using for high temps.


My Celsius label says to not use a spray adjuvant at temps above 90 degrees. I think SA is a little more sensitive, so I back it down a little bit.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@TSGarp007 I also see with certainty that it says only use nonionic surfactants with at least 90% active ingredient. The liquid harvest surfactant I got is only 80%. Wonder if I should be concerned if I ever use that.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I'm really not sure about that.


----------

